# Milking Llamas



## Genipher (Nov 22, 2011)

I've been hearing more and more about milking different animals (sheep, camels, donkeys...) and I got to wondering, does anyone here milk llamas? 
I think it would be interesting to make llama cheese or butter...has anyone ever done that?


----------



## elevan (Nov 23, 2011)

It would be difficult to get the amount of milk needed for cheese from a llama.  While it's certainly possible to milk one and drink the milk, you'd need quite a few to get enough for cheese or butter.


----------



## kstaven (Nov 23, 2011)

Never tried it. Some animals produce less than palatable milk so you may want to taste it before attempting cheese. The volume would be less than many animals, but people milk yaks. Who knows ... You just may develop a new niche market.


----------



## Stacykins (Nov 23, 2011)

Pretty sure in South America llamas are used as dairy animals (also used for meat, not just fiber), since they were domesticated long before other livestock were imported by Europeans. But I don't think they were ever huge producers, and likely llamas here in the U.S. have just enough for their cria since they haven't been bred for milk production. BUT I bet you could do it like some people do with goats. Pull the cria in the evening, let her fill up during the night, milk in the morning, and then reunite the pair for the day.


----------



## Genipher (Nov 23, 2011)

I had read some blurb about llama cheese in Wisonsin which is what got me wondering...

I thought that if this idea was feasible then, as kstaven said, I could open up a new niche market. Once I got a llama or two, that is.
But it sounds like milking a llama would be just as difficult as milking a sheep or donkey. I think I'll just direct my focus toward the (somewhat easier) goats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 23, 2011)

Llama and alpaca teats are smaller than Nigerian Dwarf teats. It is a HUGE pain to milk them. Not to mention that they really really really don't like to be milked. You could certainly try it but you won't get milk out of them like you would a goat or cow. After personal experience, I would never want to milk a llama or alpaca for my personal milk.


----------

